# Where ti buy akadama south london surrey area



## Dan-CR4 (16 Jan 2012)

I been reading james planted tank and like the look of hiis substrate called Akadama, its mainly used for bonsai, but more and more people are using it for the aquarium. I need 4 x 14 litre bags and wondered if anyone knew where to get it local to croydon/mitcham area as the postage costs nearly as much as a bag. James said he paid around £6.50 a bag, I know that was a few years back but the cheapest I found online is £14 a bag plus £10 postage.

I just been given the delivery date of my tank from nd so need to get everything ready now. so any ideas please?


----------



## Nelson (16 Jan 2012)

Try these two.

http://www.lvbonsai.co.uk/soil.asp

http://www.windybankbonsai.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## greenink (16 Jan 2012)

don't! buy moler clay instead... see my journal and the akadama thread...


----------



## Sentral (17 Jan 2012)

Doesn't make a difference does it? Link to the post please


----------



## greenink (17 Jan 2012)

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 10#p194798


----------



## Antipofish (17 Jan 2012)

Sentral said:
			
		

> Doesn't make a difference does it? Link to the post please



I think price of the molar clay thats not called Akadama is cheaper, and essentially Akadama per se will become unavailable in the near future anyway.  But from a practical point then it makes no difference.


----------



## Robbowal (17 Jan 2012)

Akadama is from japan. molar clay is produced in europe (germany i think) from an eco point of view the molar clay will have a smaller carbon footprint hence the cheaper price.


----------



## Antipofish (17 Jan 2012)

Robbowal said:
			
		

> Akadama is from japan. molar clay is produced in europe (germany i think) from an eco point of view the molar clay will have a smaller carbon footprint hence the cheaper price.



Actually thats not quite right as a couple of years ago Akadama was £6.50 a bag now it ranges between £14 and £18.50  and the reason for this is down to pure scarcity economics in the main.  Akadama is mined in Japan within a 50 mile (WAS mined) radius of the recent nuclear meltdown.  As a result it can no longer be mined.  As current supplies dwindle and expire, the price has risen accordingly.  Take that out of the equation and molar clay is actually more expensive than Akadama was (even though its very similar).  And thats Europe for you !


----------



## Dan-CR4 (31 Jan 2012)

Decided to go with molar clay, I have ordered 3o litres of the bigger stuff and 14 litres of the small/fine stuff. should be here wednesday. that makes one less thing to buy.


----------

